# New betta hiding and not eating



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

New to owning a betta. It's a Crown Tail named Edward. We just got a 3 gallon tank, with whisper filter and heater, as a last ditch effort to save our first betta that didn't last all of 3 weeks. Yeah, they don't like small containers, do they?  So picked up this betta, specifically checked the cup it was in for left over food (none) and healthy looking fins. Put him in the tank on Sunday and he was swimming all around, checking out every nook and cranny.

Today however, Monday, he's been hidden under his little bridge all day. He still hasn't eaten since we got him (feeding Betta bits). I keep on reading that they have an adjustment period, but the other betta first stopped eating and then got progressively worse, and I'm trying to avoid that here.

So how many days do I give him before being concerned? I'm less concerned with the hiding than I am of the not eating.

Here's a pic of Edward's tank, in case you're curious...


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

He's probably adjusting to his new environment.


----------



## deeds1006 (Oct 11, 2011)

None of my Bettas ever eat for the first few days. I think its a combination of stress and simply not being familiar with the food.
I'd give him maybe 5 or 6 days - make sure when you place the food in the tank, he notices. Perhaps wait until he's already at the top of the tank and place it right above it. If he's hungry, he'll eat. He looks healthy otherwise, so this sounds like a case of a new betta unsure of what's going on


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess I just found it odd that the first day in the tank, he was swimming all around and looking generally happy. Today you'd have been hard pressed to believe there was a fish at all in the tank.

I did just catch him swimming about this evening. As soon as he saw me, he got agitated and went right back to his hiding place. I put a pellet of food in though, and I'll keep trying till I see him eat. I've been pulling the food back out after about 10 minutes, fyi.

But cool, if this is somewhat normal, I'll not worry so much. Amazing how a $6 fish can make you so concerned. The fish is supposed to be my 5 year old's, something easy for him to take care of. Just trying to get the fish off in the right direction so the boy can enjoy him.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi shutyertrap,

What temperature is the tank water currently?

Does the filter cause a lot of current?


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Heater is set to 78 degrees (it's not adjustable) and the filter is on it's lowest setting and causes only a mild current. When Edward is seen swimming, it doesn't look like he's struggling at all.

I did notice him trying out several different areas for resting, all the various plants, behind the filter, right by the heater, before settling for under the bridge. I thought about unplugging the filter for periods of time, but then I also don't wanna affect the water condition.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have an internal thermometer to confirm if the temperature is as set on heater? If the heater isn't maintaining temperature well, it may be too cold for the lil fella, explaining lethargy.

Of course if could also be the above mentioned


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum =)
It does sound like he is adjusting to his home. Bettas vary when it comes to adjustment periods. I had some that took a day or two to eat, and others, like most recently a little girl I got, 5 minutes. (It was feeding time for all of them and she saw me feeding them and started to dance lol) 
As far as hiding when seeing you.. give him a little time for that too. Humans put him in a cup, humans put him on a shelf, and humans kept picking up his cup and moving it around when deciding which betta to buy. So for now he is probably associating you with that stress. But soon he'll get to see that you coming over is a good thing. That it means food! And attention, and clean water, etc. Eventually he'll be dancing whenever he sees you.
He's a handsome guy, and it looks as if you gave him a nice home.. so it shouldn't take too long! For feeding, he will eat when he gets hungry enough. They are so food focused that it shouldn't take more then a week. If you want to try to get him to eat sooner I would suggest the garlic method. It helps stimulate the hunger.. kind of like catnip to cats. Sometimes it doesn't work, but it usually does. 
A jar of garlic (no added salt, etc), or fresh garlic cloves - soak in the pellet(s) you are about to feed for just a little bit prior to dropping them in the tank. For fresh, crush up a piece of garlic and add it to a tiny bit of water and soak the pellets in that. Just the ones you are about to feed though as to not waste all of them.
4-6 pellets a day in 2-3 feedings is common, sometimes a bit more if they are mini pellets, etc. 
I wish you luck and keep us updated on how he is doing =)


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Wednesday now, and the fishy isn't hiding anymore. Yesterday he was swimming around in the middle of the tank, not just edges. Today I've seen him swimming in all portions of the tank. He's not graceful, I'll tell you that much! He move in quick little bursts rather than gliding.

Still hasn't eaten anything though. That's the only thing that's bugging me. Shows zero interest when I put food in, I've seen him cruise right by the food, never even attempting a taste.

A question about a crowntail in general...I always see people's pics of their bettas with fins fully flared. My little guy's fins are always completely relaxed and just hanging. Is that normal, and fins flared only when they're in fight mode? Trying to determine if there is anything else going on that might clue me into the not eating thing.

One last thing. As water evaporates out of the tank, should I be adding to keep the level the same, or just wait until I do a water change to fill it back to normal level? Less than a week in and the level is down about a 1/4 of an inch, and that's with a cover.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah for the adjustment period... In my own experience, I have had bettas eat the first day, three days after, a week later and 2 weeks later!! I think personally I would worry if one of mine went three weeks without eating...

Also, try live foods? It's hard for bettas to resist that! The hunter instincts kicks right in. 
About the fins... Some of my bettas always have their fins on show. Then there are others who let them droop until they flare.
And I'd just wait for water changes... Unless it drops a bit too low, I wouldn't worry about it. It's just evaporation and it'll always happen 

I got a new betta who is very scared of movement. But that's because a person plopped him in with vicious fish, waited too long to pull him out, which resulted in severe damage to the side of his face and his fins are destroyed. It always depends on how the betta was handled and treated in the store really IME


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Freaked me out a little by being completely vertical for over an hour...turns out he was blowing bubbles!

Here's pics of how he looks now. Worried about his fins.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

check if the edges are fuzzy... that is either fin rot or him healing...


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

They don't look fuzzy, just stringy with curls at the ends. I don't know. Something tells me it's a good thing I saved that receipt for Petsmart, as I'll probably be using that 14 day return policy. Between the fish not showing any interest in eating and now his fins, well I've got till next Saturday. Hopefully there'll be some improvement.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't remember if it was in this thread we covered pH levels. But curly fins are normally caused by a hard pH level, crowntails are especially susceptable to this. There are products to up and down pH levels, but I honestly would recommend you don't. As when you start to use them, they can swing quite quickly up or down, becomming lethal before the fish can acclimatise.

I wouldn't give up on the little fella just yet. It can be testing to have your first Betta appearing to be unwell, but what is more rewarding is resolving the issues and patience, then seeing him come out of his shell as it were. 

He looks relatively young to my eye, quite pale currently. Perhaps overall he is just adjusting to the pH level. Hopefully that will improve! I hope things do work out for you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with Banicks... and trust me he is better off with you then back in a cup on the shelf, super stressed out all over again... It took my one betta 2 weeks before eating. But I was patient, and waited, tried feeding every 2 days and took out what wasn't eaten... then finally he ate. So, it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if he's still hiding, he could be freaked out over the space. i have a PK who HAS to live in a 1 gallon, or she hides all the time, only coming out to eat and wiggle at me, then she's right back hiding.

as for the curly fins, you could have water that doesn't agree with his fins. out of all the CTs we had, only one has good fins. Zidane's curled to the point where it was hard to believe he was a CT, my brother's rays melted off, my mom's look ragged.... what water conditioner do you use?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol yeah I agree with Luimeril.. some bettas like itty bitty spaces. My one girl hates anything smaller than her precious 20 gallon (ugh) and my one betta has like...panic attacks when in anything over 5 gallons x.x


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulu looks so big in her one gallon, because she's a BIG girl. i'll have to take photos of all my bettas in their tanks one day, when i get my camera fixed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good idea xDD yeah my Madame is a big girl... -mumble-abigbaby-mumble-


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Edward isn't hiding anymore, that's for sure. He's found a spot just over his bridge and hovers there.

As for the water conditioner, I'm using Top Fin Betta Water Conditioner. I also through in a teaspoon of salt yesterday, noticed much more activity out of him afterwards. I put a pea in the water yesterday (cut and skinned) and laughed as it sank straight to the bottom! How's he supposed to eat it, flipping upside down? :-D I wasn't home all day today, but noticed him at least partially flaring his fins when I got home. I'm really hoping all of you are correct in that it's just an adjustment period. The tank itself is also adjusting, as it was only set up the day before Edward got plopped in.

I know, how could I.

Look, the fish is my 5 year old's. We bought the tank as a last ditch effort to save the other Betta named Edward, but it died that night while the boy was asleep. I rushed over to Petsmart right before they closed and bought another Betta that looked the same just so he wouldn't notice. So I didn't have time to cycle the tank properly and get some good bacteria going. btw, how much are these liquid water testers since you all seem to hate the paper strip testers? 

Oh, and wanna know why the fish is named Edward? The boy wanted to name the dog we promised he could get when he turned 10 that name. My wife and I think dogs should have dog names, not people names. Then I through out, "besides, it's not like a dog sparkles", as my wife likes reading the 'Twilight' books, and obviously Edward sparkles. So when he won a goldfish at the fair, he asked to name it Edward, and fish do sparkle! That fish died 3 months later (yeah, three months living in a tiny fish carrier, a goldfish!) and the Betta we replaced it with became New Edward. The boy won't find out about Edward the 3rd until he's much older!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha cute story, and good looking betta =)

If you don't mind me sharing a little opinion, ideas..

You don't want to add in AQ salt on a regular basis, only for treatments as these are tropical fish and prolonged use of salt can easily be harmful to their organs, as well as over time the fish and all the bacteria will become immune to it's beneficial healing factors and when it is actually needed, it won't be working.

BUT in this case with the white strings on his fins, if they are still there then I would suggest QTing him, either in a 1 gallon, or a tupperware container that can be floated/taped into the tank to keep the warmth. You will be using AQ salt for treatment. (If you are using a less then 1 gal container, it would be easier to use a gallon water jug (with tap water) and mix in 1 tsp of AQ salt (per gallon) and your regular water conditioner. You will want to do daily 100% water changes for 10-14 days (or a few days past the last day you see the white strings). It looks as if it is a form of fin rot personally, so I would either do the treatment or up the water changes to 2 50% per week until it goes away (if it does without any other form of treatment). Make sure to add in the full dose of conditioner regardless how much % of water you change out.

As far as peas go.. peas is used as a treatment for bloated/constipated _goldfish_, not bettas. Some people use it, but it is very highly recommended you don't for a betta. A betta is an insectivore, and a pea will not be digested by a betta, nor will they get any nutrition from them. If he is constipated, you are pushing something into him that will not be doing anything for him. Fasting for a day or two, a flaring session, Frozen daphnia is best for constipation, as well as Epsom Salt. 

Definitely keep an eye on the chemistry levels.. as in new tanks they can easily spike and that will cause harm/death to them. You don't want to be doing a lot of water changes during this time. 1 50% per week is idea if your tank is filtered (which I believe I read it was). If you notice during the week your ammonia is a little high (or registering for that matter) you may have to do a small change between the 50%s to keep it lowered.

Petco has Master test kit for $26.

As far as wanting his fins spread out more, you could use a mirror and put it next to his tank and let him flare at it for a couple of minutes once or twice a day. It will help him gain strength to keep them open more. Being in breeder jars and then the cups, some don't have the strength to keep them open all the time. (If he doesn't flare immediately, just keep trying and give him some time.. some bettas take a while before they first flare for you). 

Mine went from being closed more to constantly open as if flaring with seeing a mirror regularly.. he's a show off lol..


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Myates said:


> As far as peas go.. peas is used as a treatment for bloated/constipated _goldfish_, not bettas. Some people use it, but it is very highly recommended you don't for a betta. A betta is an insectivore, and a pea will not be digested by a betta, nor will they get any nutrition from them. If he is constipated, you are pushing something into him that will not be doing anything for him. Fasting for a day or two, a flaring session, Frozen daphnia is best for constipation, as well as Epsom Salt.


I swear, every single sight I've visited when looking up bladder problems (which I thought he might have had when floating vertical) recommended using peas. I'm talking EVERY one! And yes, specifically for Bettas. So much misinformation out there. Thanks for the heads up.

Wow, test kit isn't cheap, is it? Why is it I think getting a puppy would have been cheaper?!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah.. some people use peas.. but there is better ways out there then that. Even flaring usually causes them to go poo shortly after, which would help with constipation lol. 

Nope, but think of it as a one time large lump sum that will last a long, long time =) 

Initially a puppy might of been cheaper, but in the long run, usually it's a betta =P And a betta's poop don't stink and mess up a carpet at first!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I won't use peas because it causes constipation more than anything. For any constipation problems I just fast them for a day or two... Here, they do not use pesticides so mosquitos are a general nummy treat for my males  And yes flaring helps xD my one male poops during or after lol.

And I have gotten a (lucky me, unused second hand one for 5.00) liquid test one and I love it when I need to use it  So I would definitely recommend investing in one like what Myates suggested. Mine is similar, just in box style.


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally!

Woke up today and dropped in two pellets like I've done every morning, but instead of having to fish them out again, Edward actually ate them immediately.  Whew! I've also seen him flexing his fins more, so hopefully I now have an officially happy fish. I'll begin letting the 5 year old start feeding again, as this is supposedly HIS fish! Ha, yeah right. Now I know what my parents went through for me.

Did a 30% water change yesterday, was funny watching him zip about the tank afterwards. Was is okay of me to leave him in the tank while I changed the water, or should I move him into something temp while I do that? How often should I be rearranging the decor? Read somewhere that this prevents them from becoming bored, but also can cause them stress. Also, I have the Tetra Whisper filter system with the bio bag...how often should I be changing that out? I don't have any right now, need to go buy some, so I'm curious.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

shutyertrap said:


> Finally!
> 
> Woke up today and dropped in two pellets like I've done every morning, but instead of having to fish them out again, Edward actually ate them immediately. Whew! I've also seen him flexing his fins more, so hopefully I now have an officially happy fish. I'll begin letting the 5 year old start feeding again, as this is supposedly HIS fish! Ha, yeah right. Now I know what my parents went through for me.
> 
> ...


=)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

About moving around the decorations... I'd wait for him to relax anyways. My one boy I got sounds like yours, and is eating, but I bet he'd get stressed with me adding anything right now. Some bettas like everything rearranged and some don't. Gotta learn your betta


----------



## shutyertrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Quick update...

It's Saturday, D Day for returns at Petsmart. Good news, the fish stays!

Edward has been doing awesome. He displays his fins regularly, and if he sees someone enter the room, he darts out from wherever he is and starts doing a crazy dance...cuz he wants food!

Yeah, went from feeding him once a day in the morning, to one more time at night, to now pretty much 4 times a day. I'm only feeding 2 pellets at a time, keeping in mind the whole stomach size thing.

So Edward seems like a happy fish and hopefully we can keep him that way. Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------

